# Kauai Beach Villas - Any changes so far?



## ecwinch (Feb 6, 2017)

Getting geared up for a week or so at Kauai Beach Villas and curious on what - if any - changes to expect now that Wyndham is no longer the manager. Anyone there with first-hand knowledge?

At least one change I have noticed from afar is that multiple weeks suddenly popped up in the Wyndham on-line reservation calendar for Feb and Mar of this year. Including 1BR and 2 BR Oceanfront units. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 6, 2017)

This wouldn't have anything to do with new management, because this is points inventory that belongs to Wyndham.  Wyndham still controls the units that have been converted to Wyndham points.


----------



## schenriq (Feb 6, 2017)

I'm curious to hear about the latest at KBV as well. I have a confirmation (from a "week" ownership) for December this year but with Wyndham at the letterhead. I don't have to reconfirm with GPR, or do I?


----------



## DaveNV (Feb 6, 2017)

schenriq said:


> I'm curious to hear about the latest at KBV as well. I have a confirmation (from a "week" ownership) for December this year but with Wyndham at the letterhead. I don't have to reconfirm with GPR, or do I?



It wouldn't hurt to call the resort and ask what the status is. I don't think your reservation would be affected with the management changeover, but in the name of "reconfirming things" a phone call seems like it would be a good idea.  And then you can ask the office staff at KBV what the state of things are.  The office phone number is (808) 245-6777.  Once you've done that, come back and reply in this thread.  That way everyone will know what's up. 

Dave


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 6, 2017)

I would definitely confirm.  I own 7 weeks, and when I called GPR to make a reservation, I found that there were some errors involved in the transfer of data from Wyndham to GPR.  You can also ask the owner that you rented from to have GPR send you a GPR guest confirmation, because the confirmation numbers are completely different.

-GPR had my phone numbers wrong
-they were missing one of my deeds
-they had me enrolled in RCI points
-some info. from previous owners' accounts was still on my account


----------



## schenriq (Feb 6, 2017)

Wow, I guess I was too optimistic and thanks Dave and Denise for setting me straight. I will let you all know whatever I hear from GPR. Now I'm a little nervous..


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 6, 2017)

Even though there were a lot of errors (which may have actually been from the data provided by Wyndham) GPR worked with me until everything was straightened out, and I thought they were far nicer and more genuinely helpful than my interactions with Vistana owner services ever are.


----------



## schenriq (Feb 7, 2017)

Ok, it was a very tame roller coaster ride but got straightened out in the end.

You're right, Denise. GPR's reps are convincingly helpful although I don't have a good point of comparison vs. Vistana's as I've never worked out a problem with them outside of changing my reservation to a renter's name a year ago (for $0 then but that is another topic currently open still).

Getting back on topic, I called 808-245-6777 (thanks Dave) and 808-241-1000 (per my Wyndham confirm letter) yesterday past 5PM Pacific but both just kept ringing. I thought both #s are in Hawaii but realizing they might be automatically routed to Carlsbad, CA, I stopped.

Today, called x6777 again and it still rings forever. Then, I called x1000 and Bryson picked-up. He can't find my reservation number though! He said it's possible that since it's not until December that my reservation may not have been pushed to his system in Hawaii yet. So he asked that I call 888-477-6967 in California. I did call that toll-free# and to cut it short, my reservation was found but since my email was not on (GPR's) file, it was not sent to me(?!). The rest of my account info checked-out fine. Whew.


----------



## jacknsara (Feb 7, 2017)

Aloha,
A few days ago we finished a 6 week stay at KBV.  We checked in on 12/24 - four days before the data migration.  There were transition issues but all were satisfactorily resolved.
While in the office, I overheard some discontent with the check in process.  At least one person told me it took a half hour starting when they were dealing with him (as opposed to waiting in line).  I observed some computer function issues.  I wasn't going to report themon TUG since they may only be transitional.
The report of Wyndham listing ocean front near term is very interesting for reasons that would take too long to write while sitting on our lanai at the Shearwater.  If anyone can capture screen images to document it, I would appreciate them (my profile has one of my emails)
I'll be posting something in the old KBV elections thread in a few days.
The one 'material' change for (not sure if all or only VIP) Wyndham owners is no more late check out and free newspapers at their door.
Adding: our Wyndham generated reservations from 14 months prior were honored but we were initially unable to check in for all our sequential weeks; after a few days it was resoved.
Jack


----------



## DaveNV (Feb 7, 2017)

schenriq said:


> Ok, it was a very tame roller coaster ride but got straightened out in the end.
> 
> You're right, Denise. GPR's reps are convincingly helpful although I don't have a good point of comparison vs. Vistana's as I've never worked out a problem with them outside of changing my reservation to a renter's name a year ago (for $0 then but that is another topic currently open still).
> 
> ...



Ok. So at the end of it all, your reservation is good, and you're now in the GPR system? Sorry for the phone number thing - never occurred to me the local phone numbers would change when GPR took over.  

Denise's experience with Wyndham not handing over correct data to GPR holds true for me as well.  I sold my KBV week last Fall, and the transfer was supposed to have been completed by the time GPR took over.  It was, but still got messed up.  My Buyer got the deed transferred to his name just fine, but GPR thought it was still in my name, so all the new "Welcome" paperwork was sent to me. I ended up contacting GPR and explaining things to them. We got it all sorted out, but it took awhile.  (Complicating matters, was I bought a week at a resort GPR owns in California at about the same time, so I ended up with two account numbers.  What a mess.  )

Dave


----------



## ecwinch (Feb 9, 2017)

It appears that they are still having some challenges managing the data flow from Wyndham on reservations. Our schedule has been jumping around lately, so we have had to make and then cancel reservations, and then rebook for different days or units sizes for our stay this month. They have had to call me twice this week to ask exactly what dates I will be there. Sounds like they have to reconcile the transactions manually. 

Unit F14 - did I draw the peek-a-boo ocean view? This might be payback for all changes I have made.


----------



## DaveNV (Feb 9, 2017)

ecwinch said:


> Unit F14 - did I draw the peek-a-boo ocean view? This might be payback for all changes I have made.



That's the 1br 2ba unit on the ground floor closest to the parking area.  Not sure if there is an ocean view from there or not, although technically it is listed as an ocean view unit.

Dave


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 9, 2017)

It is on the ground floor facing the ocean, but it will have an angled view of the ocean to the left because of Bldg. G on the right.  F13, 15, and 17 are the closest units to the parking lot.


----------



## ecwinch (Feb 9, 2017)

Thanks!


----------



## ecwinch (Feb 13, 2017)

Well not a good first impression of new mgt company. Here are the facts:

Arrived at the resort around noon yesterday. Did not expect the room to be ready, but "pre-checked-in". Wyndham still has a sales desk in the tiny lobby, so did the short walk over to the Wyndham sales desk to get my wifi code and parking pass. Gave the front desk my cell phone so they could call me when my room was ready.

Had not heard anything, but called back at 2:30ish, and was told the room was not yet ready. Asked if they still had a refrigerator to store stuff, and was told they did, but our room would be ready when we got back to the resort.

Went grocery shopping, arrived back just before 4. Room not ready. Housekeeping was just getting to building F.

There was about 5-6 owners already camped out in the lobby in a similar situation. While sitting there heard the front desk personnel discussing that they only had 4 housekeepers today (Sunday). 

After one false call an hr later, got our room keys at 5:30 or so.

I always say that one data point does not make a trend, but not a good first impression. Front desk people were polite and apologetic, but probably need a few lessons on what to say and not to say in front of guests.

Here are the concerns:
Obviously this raises a number of concerns regarding how prepared GPR is to run a resort like KBV while meeting the expectations of exchangers, time-sharers and the fully-owned condo owners. Just did not get a good sense after talking to the manager that GPR is up to speed on how to run resort where check-ins can occur any day of the week. As I got an indication that they were under-prepared for so many Sunday check-ins. Also wonder about why you wait to clean your unique inventory (ocean-view) after you clean the other buildings. Especially when you have some flexibility to shuffle rooms around with the larger pool of garden and lagoon views. 

Hopefully just learning curve issues and not a sign they underbid the contract to win the deal.


----------



## DaveNV (Feb 13, 2017)

ecwinch said:


> Hopefully just learning curve issues and not a sign they underbid the contract to win the deal.



My understanding is GPR was recruited as a replacement.  I don't recall KBV owners soliciting a replacement management company.

As to the late hour of you getting your keys, I agree, 5:30 seems a bit late.  But technically, check-in is not supposed to happen until after 4:00.  So in a hair-splitting world, they were only 90 minutes late - on a Sunday. As a longer-term owner there, I regularly did not get my room keys till around 4, or even later.  So what you experienced was probably not all that unusual.

What I completely agree with is the phone calls you got and the pat answers from staff.  They've been saying the same sort of thing for as long as I was going there.  So I wouldn't hang this totally on GPR - there is a leftover Wyndham perspective there that may take some time to clean out.  Especially since Wyndham still has a sales desk there, chances are the staff is the same as well.  Housekeeping is likely the same people, too, so work at the pace they are used to. 

Time will tell how or if things change at KBV.  How was your room when you got into it?  Clean? Ready for your stay? I'm guessing it was?  Are there any GPR employees on site?  Have they started using the key-card gate?

More importantly, how's the weather?  How's the view from that unit?  And are you enjoying yourself?

Dave


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 13, 2017)

We have never gotten in before 4:00 either, and many times after 4:00.  It's frustrating, but I'd rather have a cleaner room, than get in early.


----------



## ecwinch (Feb 13, 2017)

This is our 5th stay. Have always arrived early and never gotten into our room later than 4pm. Usually between 2-3.

The room was clean, and from the chit-chat at the front desk, I got the sense that a number of long-time employees transferred up to Bali Hai. We did not recognize anyone from our previous stays.

They have the keypad for the gate, no key card. View is ok, but would have been better if Wyndham was still in charge.


----------



## DaveNV (Feb 13, 2017)

ecwinch said:


> View is ok, but would have been better if Wyndham was still in charge.



Now THAT would take some talent!  

Dave


----------



## jacknsara (Feb 14, 2017)

Aloha,
Per conversation with Brandson (sp?) at front desk, he is only former Wyndham front office person still there.  Per one of the Wednesday morning manager meetings only one maintenance person and a maintenance manager transferred to GPR.  I'm not sure what the housekeeping personnel situation is.  So, there were/are substantial personnel challenges.  Wyndham still has the AOAO maintenance contract which covers all the grounds keeping that goes on almost every day, so some of the former maintenance people (Tony at a minimum) transferred to that.  I got the feeling that the transition was minimally professional in terms of hand-off between the two companies, but cannot identify specific facts to support such a conclusion so I choose to not share the observations (stated another way, there are alternate potential causes for the observations).  However, if my inferences are reasonably correct, I suspect that Wyndham exchangers checking in will be more likely to be dissatisfied during check in than regular old unconverted Pahio KBV owners.  I hope that my inference/hypothesis is wrong.
Jack


----------



## linsj (Feb 14, 2017)

jacknsara said:


> I suspect that Wyndham exchangers checking in will be more likely to be dissatisfied during check in than regular old unconverted Pahio KBV owners. Jack



As an owner of two of those old Pahio deeds, I had no problem checking in on Friday before 4:00 last month. There was no line either. Branson was the only front-desk person I recognized, but the other one I interacted with was great.

This is a small change, but I was glad to see three laundry detergents instead of two and four dishwasher packets instead of two.


----------



## jacknsara (Mar 23, 2017)

Aloha,
In recent days I noticed that RCI weeks is offering exchanges into KBV units as far into the future as Dec 22, 2018 (20+ months).  I inquired why this could be happening given the long standing lead times of 16 months to request and 14 months to confirm for non converted weeks owners.  Here is the answer that I got today:
. . . during the transition there was very few errors made and we did experience a short gap where some reservations got through that should not have.  This was a minimal time period and the issue was immediately corrected, however the inventory that had already been deposited could not be pulled back.  I have been advised that going forward, new process are in place so this does not happen again.
Jack


----------



## schenriq (Mar 23, 2017)

Wow! This is fishy. How can reservations "get through" at more than 16 months? Could this be a case of "It's Good To Be King" or in this scenario "To be the ex-Mgmt. Company"?


----------



## cdn_traveler (Mar 25, 2017)

GPR also had the wrong contact information for us including email, address, and telephone number.   It was quickly sorted out and glad to report that I was able to book our requested unit and dates with no issues for 2018.   When I inquired about check in days for specific units, especially the oceanfront units, the agent mentioned that GPR had thought that was just a myth.  She did look into it and assured that we will be staying in our requested unit for our stay.  We will not be checking in until next year, so between now and then, I hope that doesn't get changed.

We really hated the two step check in process to get wi-fi access code and parking pass (the disguised sales pitch to attend a Wyndham presentation).  Have they discontinued that practice?


----------



## linsj (Mar 25, 2017)

cdn_traveler said:


> We really hated the two step check in process to get wi-fi access code and parking pass (the disguised sales pitch to attend a Wyndham presentation).  Have they discontinued that practice?



No. Wyndham still owns the concierges who are still in charge of wifi codes and parking passes.


----------



## cdn_traveler (Apr 2, 2017)

linsj said:


> No. Wyndham still owns the concierges who are still in charge of wifi codes and parking passes.


Thanks for the update.  I'm really, really hoping that they will be gone by March!


----------



## linsj (Apr 2, 2017)

cdn_traveler said:


> Thanks for the update.  I'm really, really hoping that they will be gone by March!



Not likely. A lot of the units are in Wyndham points, and Wyndham owns the clubhouse, so Grand Pacific has to pay rent for the use of it. And Wyndham wants people to go to the timeshare sales presentation.


----------



## ecwinch (Apr 3, 2017)

How does Wyndham own the clubhouse?


----------



## slabeaume (Apr 7, 2017)

You mean the office?  I wouldn't call that a clubhouse.


----------



## DaveNV (Apr 14, 2017)

Here's a wrinkle since Grand Pacific took over management at Kauai Beach Villas:

Last November I sold my week at KBV to a new owner.  We used LTT for the transfer, everything went through as expected, and the new deed was recorded December 21, 2016.  GPR was informed of the new owner, and they've got their names in place on things, or so I thought:  I was just informed today that Wyndham denies ever getting the transfer paperwork, (claiming it takes up to three months to transfer an ownership), and Grand Pacific is demanding the entire process be done over again - including paying their $595 transfer fee.  

Needless to say, I'll be making some phone calls on Monday...

Dave


----------



## DaveNV (Apr 17, 2017)

DaveNW said:


> Here's a wrinkle since Grand Pacific took over management at Kauai Beach Villas:
> 
> Last November I sold my week at KBV to a new owner.  We used LTT for the transfer, everything went through as expected, and the new deed was recorded December 21, 2016.  GPR was informed of the new owner, and they've got their names in place on things, or so I thought:  I was just informed today that Wyndham denies ever getting the transfer paperwork, (claiming it takes up to three months to transfer an ownership), and Grand Pacific is demanding the entire process be done over again - including paying their $595 transfer fee.
> 
> ...




Problem is resolved.  I spoke to GPR's title department, and they agreed Wyndham dropped the ball on the transfer. I provided them a copy of the transfer docs, and they switched things to the new owner's names.  So we're good to go. 

Dave


----------



## linsj (Apr 18, 2017)

DaveNW said:


> Problem is resolved.  I spoke to GPR's title department, and they agreed Wyndham dropped the ball on the transfer. I provided them a copy of the transfer docs, and they switched things to the new owner's names.  So we're good to go.
> 
> Dave



Glad to hear this, Dave.


----------



## DaveNV (Apr 18, 2017)

linsj said:


> Glad to hear this, Dave.



It was a bit of a surprise, I must say, to get an email all these months later from LTT saying, "Um, Houston, we have a problem..."  I was told by the new owner that they were all set back in January.  I knew the new deed was recorded, but had no idea things hadn't transferred at the resort level.  So to GPR's credit, they did step up and make the switch to the new owners within a couple of minutes, once I showed them the paperwork.  GPR says Wyndham has done this to them on a number of transfers at KBV.  They said it was like they just pulled the plug, and stopped doing things a fair ways before the transfer of management happened. I can't say I'm all that surprised.

I'm glad it's resolved, and happy the new owners can schedule their week.

Dave


----------



## ecwinch (Apr 19, 2017)

I am reminded of the joke about the new manager who is hired and in his office desk drawer finds three envelopes marked "Open in case of Trouble".

Later that week he hits a problem he can't solve and opens the first envelope. It reads "Tell them you just got here, but you are on the case and will work hard to get to it solved".

Later that month, the problem still exists, so he opens the 2nd envelope. it reads "Tell them your predecessor was the problem, but it has your full attention and will resolved as soon as possible."

A month later the problem still exists, so he opens the 3rd envelope. It reads "Prepare three envelopes...."

I write this in the context of the email I just received from a KBV BoD member asking for my vote. Where she writes that the new mgt co was selected (in part) on the basis of offering to setup a resale program using the HOA's inventory of unsold weeks, but instead has bought them and dumped the weeks into their system. Certainly adhering to the letter of their obligation, but perhaps not the spirit of what the BoD expected. Anyone have any additional insight on this?


----------



## ronparise (Apr 19, 2017)

[There is already an on-going thread on this topic here:  http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/kauai-beach-villas-letter-from-board-member.254729/]


----------



## Dalownerx3 (May 4, 2017)

I'm a bit confused.  Are you Trish Harrington or Ron Parise (as per your signature line)?  I only see Trish Harrington listed as a candidate


----------



## DeniseM (May 4, 2017)

He is Ron Parise, and he posted a letter from a board member.

More info:  http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/kauai-beach-villas-letter-from-board-member.254729/


----------



## jacknsara (Aug 6, 2017)

Aloha,
Our 2018 reservation request for multiple sequential weeks in the same month was processed by Wyndham before the hand off to Grand Pacific.  
By now, I imagine some tuggers owning multiple KBV weeks have made reservations with GPR following guidelines posted at https://grandpacificresorts.com/own...reserve-use/resorts-forms/kauai-beach-villas/
How did you do it?  What was the outcome when GPR responded (a couple of months later?)?
Mahalo,
Jack


----------



## armrecsys (Aug 9, 2017)

I am here at Kauai beach villas, my daughter went to the Wyndham sells pitch. She said they offered serval different packages all for points. The sale persons, all three were not hard on them at all.

The pool had to be drained , I don't know why. Beautiful sun sets. I am in G1 everything in good order, except the front door hard to close. The door needs to be replaced.


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 10, 2017)

jacknsara said:


> By now, I imagine some tuggers owning multiple KBV weeks have made reservations with GPR following guidelines posted at https://grandpacificresorts.com/own...reserve-use/resorts-forms/kauai-beach-villas/
> How did you do it? What was the outcome when GPR responded (a couple of months later?)?
> Mahalo,
> Jack



Submitting their form is way too slow and cumbersome for me - I've been calling.  I called yesterday and made 9 reservations and my first GPR deposit. Got all caught up until 2019.  GPR has each of my deeds in a different account, which makes it even slower, so it took more than an hour, but the Rep was helpful and patient.


----------



## jacknsara (Aug 13, 2017)

DeniseM said:


> Submitting their form is way too slow and cumbersome for me - I've been calling.  I called yesterday and made 9 reservations and my first GPR deposit. Got all caught up until 2019.  GPR has each of my deeds in a different account, which makes it even slower, so it took more than an hour, but the Rep was helpful and patient.


Aloha Denise,
50K and growing.  Wow. Congrats.
Were any of your requests between 14 and 16 (or more) months ahead?
If so, did the phone rep confirm reservations more than 14 months ahead? 
Mahalo,
Jack


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 13, 2017)

Hi Jack - Thanks!

They were not:  2 were for 2017 (New Years), and 7 were for June and July 2018, but I was able to confirm specific units.


----------



## Jeff From Salem (Oct 13, 2017)

I recently made my reservation for next November via phone with Grand Pacific. The representative didn't have on hand a list of which units were available for which check-in days. I called KBV itself to get clarification.

Interestingly, given the relative bare bones experience of KBV when there is no use of the pools next door, I stayed at an even _more _bare bones resort in the south of Spain in Mijas Costa, the Las Mimosas Beach Club. The 1BR units are quite a bit smaller than the 1BR units at KBV, but all look onto the water. That resort was at least designed properly with their pool on the side facing the water. There is a secure exit from that side to the boardwalk. Like the oceanfront units at KBV, you can easily see and hear the waves from the balcony. The balconies aren't as spacious as to those at KBV.

If you think that the units at KBV need updating, you need to see the ones at Las Mimosas Beach Club. Furnishings are not as of high quality, but at least they're clean. There is no phone in the room, so inter-unit contact or even contact with the office is impossible unless you use your cellphone; and cellphone use for those in the US who are in Spain can be quite expensive. The office, which is open between 10-6, can be reached via text or email, but response can be slow. Still, a mother/son who manage the office, are cheerful and helpful once reached.

As at KBV (and most older resorts), there are no elevators. There is a clothewasher but only a drying rack, to be used on the balcony. But opening it up there crowds up the balcony.

There are NO resort activities other than the pool. The grounds are large and nicely landscaped, but not as large as at KBV.

And the cost of living in southern Spain is FAR cheaper. We were getting freshly made gazspacho at one of the chirenguitos, the beach bar/restaurants that spot the boardwalk, for 2 euros. Glasses of good Spanish wine were about 3 euros, and bottles were about 13 euros. Five large sardines (about 5" long each), grilled on a spit over a wood fire pit cost about 5 euros. The food was so good in Spain and so inexpensive that we largely eschewed eating in.

I bring this up because the bare bones resort with a superb location has a maintenance fee of about $300. The owners like to keep it that way. But for those of us used to a bit more pampering and nicer amenities and furnishings would find the unit and lack of resort activities a bit wanting. Hawaii, of course, is a MUCH more expensive proposition. Pretty much EVERYTHING needs to be imported across a whole sea of water, unlike Spain, which has easy access to countries surrounding it. I was surprised as to both the quality of our Spain vacation (the 2 resorts we stayed at were fine, but I'm referring to our exploration of southern Spain) and how inexpensive it was. From the east coast, our roundtrip flight was just over $500 each. And with our accommodations for the 2 weeks already paid for (aside from the electricity surcharge that exchangers pay), it was just the cost of eating, rental car (pretty cheap, too -- about $110/wk not counting gas), and other purchases. Outstanding.

The KBV's interior timeshare units do need some updating, but I can tell you that they feel more luxurious than those at the Las Mimosas Beach Resort. And Grand Pacific, operating the resort with a surplus in funding for the first time in many, many years, is starting to have the money to update units as well as implement some resort activities so that the KBV resort feels like, well, a resort. I still love coming to KBV. We have an oceanfront unit, and being at the beach at sunrise is awe inspiring. Probably my favorite spot on the island.

Jeff


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 13, 2017)

Hi Jeff - All of the furniture, window coverings, floor coverings, and paint were replaced at KBV just 3 years ago, so are you suggesting that it needs major renovations requiring construction?  That would cost big bucks and I would be opposed to it.


----------



## Jeff From Salem (Oct 13, 2017)

DeniseM said:


> Hi Jeff - All of the furniture, window coverings, and floor coverings were replaced at KBV just 3 years ago, so are you suggesting that is needs major renovations requiring construction?  That would cost big bucks and I would be opposed to it.



No, not the construction. The furnishings, the air conditioning.

I have gotten the impression that some, if not all of the units would be getting an upgrade in the quality of the furnishings. I'm not in charge, though. If you have read the KBV Yahoo Users Group page, there have been several owners who are anticipating an updating of the units. I do know that they're looking to update the air conditioning, at least to put more than the current ones that are only in the bedrooms.

Jeff


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 13, 2017)

The furnishings were just replaced 3 years ago.  I am opposed to replacing them outside of the regular refurbishment cycle,  because this would require an increase in MF.   We love KBV and own 7 weeks there, but it is already at the point where renting there is cheaper than owning.

I had about a 30 min. meeting with the General Manager in August, and specifically ask about 2018 refurbishment plans, and he did not mention any furniture replacement.  He did discuss soft goods, like more contemporary bedding, and air conditioning.  He has a model unit set up with the soft goods, but it was occupied while we were there and we didn't get to see it.

*Not sure if you received my email about this, but although I registered for your Yahoo group and I am recieving the emails, I am not able to log-in to the Yahoo page.


----------



## Jeff From Salem (Oct 13, 2017)

DeniseM said:


> The furnishings were just replaced 3 years ago.  I am opposed to replacing them outside of the regular refurbishment cycle,  because this would require an increase in MF.   We love KBV and own 7 weeks there, but it is already at the point where renting there is cheaper than owning.
> 
> I had about a 30 min. meeting with the General Manager in August, and specifically ask about 2018 refurbishment plans, and he did not mention any furniture replacement.  He did discuss soft goods, like more contemporary bedding, and air conditioning.  He has a model unit set up with the soft goods, but it was occupied while we were there and we didn't get to see it.
> 
> *Not sure if you received my email about this, but although I registered for your Yahoo group and I am recieving the emails, I am not able to log-in to the Yahoo page.



Do you have a Yahoo account, Denise? I apologize, but I'm not a Yahoo expert. I know that you don't need to have a Yahoo account to access the group, at least the emails. But to access at the Yahoo page, you might need to be logged into Yahoo as well. I think.


----------



## Jeff From Salem (Oct 26, 2017)

I put it up on our Yahoo page, but for those who aren't part of that, I want to put out a caveat with regard to the* email sent out allegedly by Kauai Beach Villas and Grand Pacific regarding the opportunity to get an extra 7 day vacation deposited into our RCI account for the lowly price of $449*. Details of that promo are sparse. In fine print on the email, note that *the week is subject to the standard RCI exchange fee*, so tack on another roughly $200 to the cost of that week. 

But are there any other limitations? Are you getting a 1BR week? A 2BR? A studio? Since KBV is a RCI Points resort, are you getting the full KBV value points for the week, equivalent to depositing your own KBV week into the system? Don't know. And neither did the Grand Pacific Resorts representative at the end of the line of their GPVS phone number, the number on the email that we are supposed to call to complete the transaction. The representative told me that he had no information (He didn't even know if there'd be an exchange fee tacked on - there is). He told me if I wanted more information, I should contact RCI. On my email, the only mention of RCI is that the promotion was a collaboration of Grand Pacific Resorts and RCI. There's no RCI contact number, nor suggestion that further questions be directed to RCI. In fact, there is an email address in the original email where you can direct your questions and it's an GP address. 

So that's disappointing customer service, but clearly, there's surely a lot more than meets the eye. Make sure you ask questions and get them answered before you purchase this deal. 

Oh, and I contacted someone higher up at Grand Pacific. The rep should have known the answers, and he should not have redirected me to RCI. So perhaps there was a breakdown in communication in terms of getting the reps the information, but the 888-477-6967 is supposed to be a one-call place for us to ask our questions, make suggestions (with which the rep is supposed to forward to the proper person) including those to the Board of Directors, etc. If he didn't know, he should have promised to find out and get back to me. That would have been the proper response, in my opinion (having also been a customer service rep in my distant past). 

So buyer beware.

Jeff


----------



## Jeff From Salem (Oct 26, 2017)

Okay, here's the scoop on the offer. It actually seems to be a very good offer, one my wife and I might take advantage of ourselves.

The offer is to deposit a Week's point value of 20 TPU, equivalent to a, I believe, a 1BR high season unit at KBV. I'm a Points Resort member, and the Points system is different than the weeks system (Our 2BR is worth 90,000 Points). But apparently, this is quite high in the Weeks system. So if paying $449 plus the $219 for a Weeks exchange fee is worth a 20TPU week you can get for $668 (including the exchange fee), then go for it.
Kelly Brady-Snyder, in the Grand Pacific Vacation Services department, called me back and we worked out the concerns, including the details of the offer, as well as ways that the customer service rep could have responded better.

So, I'd be happy if anyone in the RCI Weeks Member program could confirm the value of this, those in the Points system, including me, would appreciate it.
I hope this is helpful.

Jeff


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 26, 2017)

20 is not high in the weeks system - the maximum value in the weeks system is 60.

IMNSHO - they should just offer the weeks to owners for rent at a discounted price.


----------



## Jeff From Salem (Oct 26, 2017)

DeniseM said:


> 20 is not high in the weeks system - the maximum value in the weeks system is 60.
> 
> IMNSHO - they should just offer the weeks to owners for rent at a discounted price.



Hmm...really. Denise, from what you know, how many TPUs to get into a 1BR at the Kauai Beach Villas? And could you give me examples of resorts that require 20 TPUs, and examples of resorts that require closer to 60?

I think they're trying to get some money into KBV. Rather than have the weeks unused, where they're not getting anything for them, they get an influx of $449 per owner, the week, then, goes into RCI's inventory, which is a boon for RCI (any Hawaii inventory is good for them), and RCI, then, gets $219 for an exchange fee. Everyone wins, sort of.

I guess a question is whether $668, which includes the exchange fee, is a good value for getting up to a 20 TPU valued week?


----------



## schenriq (Oct 26, 2017)

Jeff From Salem said:


> Hmm...really. Denise, from what you know, how many TPUs to get into a 1BR at the Kauai Beach Villas? And could you give me examples of resorts that require 20 TPUs, and examples of resorts that require closer to 60?



I'm not Denise but I'd just deposited my 2BR at Bldg.G @KBV to RCI weeks at end of last month. I could've gotten 39TPUs but since it's almost December, RCI gave me 35. This is a costly exchange but it's better than hanging onto it and ending up with an unused unit come December (our plans changed because of a somewhat impromptu -in timeshare terms- visit from a friend). Compare that with my week in Myrtle Beach which easily receives TPUs in the mid-20s. The MF on that is way lower than MF @KBV although that is not oceanfront week.


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 26, 2017)

The most expensive Disney resorts go for 60 TPU.  I don't know how many TPU KBV gets - I haven't deposited mine.


----------



## jacknsara (Oct 26, 2017)

Jeff From Salem said:


> Hmm...really. Denise, from what you know, how many TPUs to get into a 1BR at the Kauai Beach Villas?  . . . . .
> I guess a question is whether $668, which includes the exchange fee, is a good value for getting up to a 20 TPU valued week?


Aloha Jeff,
I'm not Denise either.  I used to screen scrape selected RCI data into excel.  I have not updated the formulae to accommodate changes RCI made to their screens a while back, but based on previously collected data, the following 2017 info is for one bedroom (no idea if 1 or 2 bathroom) KBV unit with between 30 and 365 days lead time to check in (47 rows of data):
minimum TPU 22
maximum TPU 33
average TPU 29.8
My opinion regarding the second quoted question is that it is not a good deal for most folks but might suit some in special cases such as when they need the TPU to combine with a balance they already have to get an exchange that they are confident they can get with that higher combined TPU.
Jack


----------



## Jeff From Salem (Oct 27, 2017)

schenriq said:


> I'm not Denise but I'd just deposited my 2BR at Bldg.G @KBV to RCI weeks at end of last month. I could've gotten 39TPUs but since it's almost December, RCI gave me 35. This is a costly exchange but it's better than hanging onto it and ending up with an unused unit come December (our plans changed because of a somewhat impromptu -in timeshare terms- visit from a friend). Compare that with my week in Myrtle Beach which easily receives TPUs in the mid-20s. The MF on that is way lower than MF @KBV although that is not oceanfront week.



Thank you. That is helpful.


----------



## Jeff From Salem (Oct 27, 2017)

So 20 TPU, for $668 total including RCI exchange fee isn't that bad. You get a mid-level resort. For someone looking for an extra week of vacation, it's not terrible. Compared to purchasing an RCI Extra Vacation or a Last Call Vacation, it's a little more, but provides more time flexibility. But a savvy purchaser can spend a lot less. Again, I don't know how Points in the RCI Points system translates to TPUs in the Weeks system, but the Last Call vacations, which are those within 45 days of the check-in date, cost ~8500 Points or less plus exchange fee in the Points system. You can get some very nice resorts if you look around and are flexible. My 2BR KBV unit, for reference, gives me 90,000 Points for trading, and costs about 124,000 Points to get in if available. I think a 1BR at KBV costs 104,000 Points to get in.

But someone at GP suggested that they came up with 20 TPU because it was the equivalent of a July week at the KBV resort. It doesn't seem to be that way. And I thought, since Hawaii is a Red Week all year 'round, that value wouldn't fluctuate with the seasons?

Jeff


----------



## DNRNFV (Mar 30, 2018)

Not sure where to post this but given the original intent of this thread, this is as good a place as any .  I had a fantastic experience calling into KBV today! "Kate" was the person who took my call.  I had an RCI booking at KBV for my 88-year old Mom and my sister and needed to add my sister since she was going to arrive at KBV first.  That was a simple request, easily and professionally handled.  Then came a harder one--I have two units at KBV but like a doofus had left the reservation process too late--I needed a week Apr 21-28.  I have been calling into GPX for over 2 months, every other day, with the same sad result--no rooms available.  But Kate found a room for me--my one bedroom ocean view at that!  It was fantastic news that allowed me to cancel a reservation at another resort (that cost $$$$).  I needed that particular week for many reasons, not least of which I was the one planning our wedding in Kauai.  Kate, you are life-saver!  I heard her say "we try to do the very best we can for our owners" and after today I believe that is true.  Lesson learned though--I will call the resort directly the next time I want to make a reservation.


----------

